# do i have to give up turning



## haveagojoe (Oct 15, 2007)

if anyone has some advise on this i would be very greatful, i have recently been turning some nice projects, as a beginer, and invested a lot of money in my new hobby, the last peice, a bowl in iroko, and now i have developed a terrible reaction in the form of itching to the point of going mad.
it started around my neck and chest, and now is affecting my privates.(ok guys forget the jokes) :wallbash: so this is why i am sitting here at 2.45am looking for advise. 

first a way to stop the terrible itch, then what other woods will i have to watch out for , if you can help with suggestions (serious ones only please) i dont want to give up this wonderful new hobby,


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Dave Chips
I don't want to see you give up turning either. what makes you think it is turning related? Only your doctor can tell you that. Go see him and don't give up so easily. I'm an old guy and just started turning last year. I never had arthritis in my working life but since I started turning my hands and arms hurt like tooth aches.I'm not quitting for no reason, hope you don't either. Let's see something you turned Dave. Check my turnings out by clicking on my gallery. Good Luck Mitch


----------



## haveagojoe (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the reply Mich, years ago i had a bad reaction to this wood when working on the constrution of some new science labs at our local colledge, same symptoms but had forgotten about this until now,


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Some simple alergy tests might be in order........ I'd see you're doc.. and maybe get a refferal to a Dermatologist.....


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Everyone is alergic to some woods. If you aren't you will be. You can find a list of woods on the internet that are sensitizers. You may not be alergic today but if you keep using them you will be in the future.
My friend Bob Rosand suggests putting a bandaid with some saw dust from suspected woods on your arm. If you have a reaction it iwould be necessary to use some sort of filtered mask or clothing that covers your skin before using this. 
So far I've only found a few woods that give me a runny nose but my dad is alergic to Walnut and I have several friends who can't even stay in the same room with cocobolo. 
don't give up woodturning, just learn to either stay away from the woods that bother you or protect yourself.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Dave you have had your chips mate, no go see the doc most like is a reaction from the iroko, when i was an apprentis the company i worked for started to use a lot of iroko, for window frames and the beadings, i was also the guy that swept up and bagged it and i use to ich just the same and came out with a rash, loft insulation fibreglass does the same to me only need to be in the same room with it. Do you get it with any other woods, and if you do just cover up, if you injoy turning you will find a way mate. good turning jacket that does up around the neck, use some latex gloves and full face visor. but chances are its the iroko. LB. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## haveagojoe (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the advise guys, i've taken it onboard, one idea that came to me was the paper disposable coveralls, the ones with the hoods as the rash started on the back of my neck, i think these would work,


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Davechips

Look into a dust collection system for your lathe. If you can keep the dust off of you, and out of your lungs it should reduce the problem. Some woods, however, are such bad sensitisers, that even getting just a little on your hands, and then scrathing a sensitive spot can start a reaction.

The best thing for the types of wood that give you a bad reaction is to just stay away from them.

Gerry

PS: Go to shop talk, follow the thread on woodturning, and have a look at "Thermometer". He has a hose set up on his lathe to suck away a lot of the dust.

Gerry


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

There is a kreg sponsored video on utube where the worker has a vac hose clipped to his bench which can be moved as necessary. If you site the hose next to the where the shavings are flying, should suck it all in.
johnep


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

In addition to what has already been posted about protection... I have found that mounting a fan above me helps keep the dust going down toward the dust collection site. I just use a bathroom exhaust fan I got for cheap. I enclosed it in a box. It has a good strong airflow and when hung I can direct it where I need it. I have seen a lot of air scrubbers hung above lathes and sanding stations but in my mind that continues to pull the dust up past my face. I mounted mine ahead of me so I am facing it when I turn or sand. The dust is pulled away from me and my work. Lathe dust collection is a challenge but it is not impossible. In answer to your original question I dobt you have to stop turning. Just need to control your dust and likely switch species.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't give you straight medical advice, but over the counter you can use hydrocortisone cream for the rash- should help, just not as strong as I'd prescribe. Zyrtec or its generic-10 mg daily should help too. Can still use Benadryl if needed.
Other than that ---- avoidance!
The allergic reactions to that wood have a good potential for getting much worse.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

davechips said:


> if anyone has some advise on this i would be very greatful, i have recently been turning some nice projects, as a beginer, and invested a lot of money in my new hobby, the last peice, a bowl in iroko, and now i have developed a terrible reaction in the form of itching to the point of going mad.
> it started around my neck and chest, and now is affecting my privates.(ok guys forget the jokes) :wallbash: so this is why i am sitting here at 2.45am looking for advise.
> 
> first a way to stop the terrible itch, then what other woods will i have to watch out for , if you can help with suggestions (serious ones only please) i dont want to give up this wonderful new hobby,


The first and only advise I am going to give you is, go to see a doctor. Nobody on this forum can do a long distance diagnosis and tell you what is wrong!!!

George


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This is a 6 year old thread, and the last activity of the original poster was also 6 years ago this month.

Lets hope he solved his problem either by medication of giving up woodwork.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, my bad.
. Didn't think to look how old the thread was. I will be little more diligent before replying next time, however if some one benefits--is a good thing.
Thanks!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like that was my bad in reviving an old thread. That is an issue on the ipad app. You don't automatically see the post date unless you click on a post and go look at the date. I wish the post date would be over on the left with the other date information. It has to be at least as useful as the date someone joined the forum and that date is always right up front.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

Why not just stay away from the wood causing this problem. Secondly get a good turners smock that zips up high like a turtleneck around your neck and either velcros or straps securely around your wrists. Wear gloves, a face shield and a good respirator (you should always wear these anyway)


----------

